# Ayuda con 4017 y uln2803



## sonrie69 (Dic 12, 2011)

hola. que tal?
saludos a todos y muy buen foro.
les comento mi problema para ver si alguien puede ayudarme(seguro que si).
estoy haciendo un sequencer para un sintetizador. (instrumento musical)
estoy usando un 555 para el tiempo. un 4017 como contador, que dispara cada paso.
mi problema ahora es que el esquema que utilizo me funciona bien en el simulador pero en la practica no funciona igual.
utilizo el uln2803 porque desde el 4017 no me daba la corriente para hacer todo lo que necesitaba. 
yo necesito que cada disparo del 4017 active un transistor npn para que una salida baje a 0v (desde 5V), y que tambien dispare otra salida que el voltaje sea entre 4 V y 0v.

yo estoy ahora tratando con este esquema: (uln2803.jpg)

en el simulador proteus me da todo bien.
pero cdo lo armo, me aparece que cuando cierro 1 solo switch, ya no obtengo los 5V que necesito en la salida. solo me queda en 0 siempre... si mido voltajes en las patas de entrada del uln2803 siempre tengo voltajes i no se de donde vienen.. porque solo 1 paso esta activado... 

yo no se nada de electronica y el diseño es mas prueba i error que otra cosa.. 
espero que se entienda lo que me esta pasando..
saludos a todos i espero sus respuestas..
si quieren el archivo de simulacion avisen i lo subo..
abrazo.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 12, 2011)

2 cosas...

1) el ULN es inversor!!!
2) no me gusta todo el tema de los potenciometros y diodos del esquema...que es eso?


----------



## alecmander (Dic 12, 2011)

DJ DRACO dijo:


> no me gusta todo el tema de los potenciometros y diodos del esquema...que es eso?



Lo mismo me pregunto


----------



## sonrie69 (Dic 12, 2011)

es un sequencer para un teclado.. lo que hace es controlar la nota musical que toca el teclado. eso lo hace por la salida de voltaje de 4v a ov. ese rango manejas las notas.. con la otra salida.. la de 5v lo que hace es activar la nota que le estoy poniendo cuando regulo el voltaje con el potenciometro. es un esquema muy poco eficiente i muy precario.. puede ser cambiado.. 

cada disparo activa la "compuerta", cuando el transistor lleva el voltaje a 0V (o casi cero, no se como hacer para que quede en 0v), y segun el estado del potenciometro es el voltaje de salida i la nota sera distinta..


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 12, 2011)

nonon...estamos equivocando el camino...

estas mezclando sistemas digitales con analógicos...no se puede hacer...al menos no así.

La parte analógica, la de las notas musicales...es un tema...
La parte digital, con secuenciador y led's es otro tema...no se mezclan...porque un sistema digital al cual le ingresan señales de analógica lo más seguro es que va a fallar.


----------



## sonrie69 (Dic 12, 2011)

i que me recomendas.??? como dije, yo no se nada de electronica. en proteus anduvo barbaro..
ahora lo estoy armando otra ves i parece que anda... lo tengo uqe probar mejor.. maniana lo voy a llevar a lo  de un amigo para probarlo mejor...
creo que lo que tiene es que no es para nada estable.. pero bueno , yo no se ni lo que es estable..


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 12, 2011)

Tu sonrie, solo sonrie y todo va a salir bien...

Para que ande bien y sea "estable" la fuente de alimentación debe ser muy buena, regulada, estable...

si es posible agregale capacitores de 100nF muy cerca de los pines de alimentación de cada integrado...asi mejora la estabilidad


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Dic 12, 2011)

Amigo, puedes explicar o subir algun grafico, donde podemos entender adonde va a parar la señal analoga que generas. Segun presumo accionas algun tipo de VCO, (Oscilador Controlado por Tension).
Ademas el ULN 2803 con el transistor no es lo apropiado.-


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 12, 2011)

Hola.

Sube tu circuito en proteus (empácalo con WinZip o WinRar)

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## maytron (Dic 12, 2011)

Entre el esquema y lo que explicas después de un rato logré entender lo que necesitas. Se nota que el instrumento al que le conectarás tu circuito necesita una señal de sincronismo para indicarle cuándo leer cada nota. Normalmente se le llama "Strobe" y eso que dices que debe estar en alto y luego bajar... sería "canto de bajada" y con la otra salida de tu circuito (0-4) le aplicas un rango análogo según la nota que quieras ejecutar.
No conviene arreglar lo que está mal diseñado. Hay muchos errores. Mejor haces un nuevo diseño con la ayuda de alguien que sepa.
Cuántas notas necesitas pues con el 4017 sólo tienes 10 salidas?
Si sólo lo quieres para probar o practicar manualmente le puedes poner un monoestable con 555 al "Strobe" y la salida del potenciómetro (contacto central) a la entrada análoga del instrumento. Y el potenciómetro lo alimentas con 4V.
Saludos.


----------



## sonrie69 (Dic 12, 2011)

muchas gracias por sus respuestas ...me alegra saber que el diseño que hice esta mal.. porq eso quiere decir que esta mal de la base i no que yo estoy haciendo algo mal al soldar las cosas y demas....

la cantidad de notas no las se.. necesito que el rango sea entre 0v y 4v. uso el contador de 8 ya que asi es la musica, 4/4 , 2/4 , etc... va en lo normal de la musica... por eso necesito los 8 steps...

aca les subo la simulacion en proteus... ahora anda perfecta.. salvo por detalles menores como que la caida del transistor no llega a cero volts.. si no que se queda en 1 volt i algo ...

basicamente lo que necesito es eso... rango de 0 a 4 volts en una salida.... i en la otra 5v significa que la nota este OFF y 0volts significa la nota ON o dicho coloquialmente en la musica, triggea la envolvente del sintetizador.. y que estos disparos sean sincronicos con un clock. y puedan ser habilitados y deshabilitados..


----------



## JESUS MBG (Dic 13, 2011)

A ver si lo que te he preparado te sirve, te pongo tres circuitos porque no
entendia muy bien el funcionamiento del que tu realizaste.
Seguramente y si no he entendido mal lo ultimo que has escrito, el que te
servira sera el que he titulado como SECUENCIADOR CON TRANSISTOR COMUN,
pero como en tu circuito utilizabas el 4017B pues asi lo he hecho yo,
si lo que quieres es que sea de ocho salidas tienes dos opciones, o bien
utilizar el 4022B que funciona exactamente igual que el 4017B, pero en
lugar de decadas es un contador octal (osea ocho), o en el 4017 desconectas
el reset (patilla nº 15) de negativo y la conectas a la patilla nº 6, que es cuando
llegas al numero 7 (de 0 a 7 van ocho), y te hara la misma funcion.
Por otro lado la salida que pretendes que vaya de 0v a 5v, veras en los esquemas
que te he puesto de 0.3V a 4.7v (mas o menos) esto es debido a que los
diodos 1N4148 para entrar en conduccion necesitan de 0.3V a 0.45V (si mal no
recuerdo), por lo tanto seguramente cuando regules qualquier potenciometro por
debajo de este voltaje, en la salida te dara 0V, y como es logico aunque pongas
los potenciometros al maximo de resistencia nunca tendras en la salida 5V.
En cuanto al circuito de inversores te los he puesto de TRIGGER DE SCHMIT
(que es ese simbolito en forma de S que lleva los inversores dentro), porque asi
de los dos que te sobran uno lo puedes utilizar como circuito de reloj, osea
para generar los pulsos que estimulan al 4017, los valores que he puesto en el
condensador, potenciometro y resistencia, son arbitrarios, eso queda de tu cuenta
para mayor o menor velocidad del secuenciador, y por ultimo para no desperdiciar
puertas, la que quedaba la he puesto con un led para que visualices los pulsos del
reloj. Bueno ya me diras que te parece, te puedo asegurar con practicamente el
100% de seguridad que estos circuitos funcionan (llevo muchos años diseñando
circuitos logicos), aunque estos no los he probado fisicamente.
NOTA: Se me olvidaba, que si la salida de 0.3V a 4.7V no tiene suficiente potencia
          (para la etapa donde vaya), le puedes añadir un amplificador operacional,
          si no sabes como, dimelo y te lo explicare.
SALUDOS...


----------



## sonrie69 (Dic 13, 2011)

JESUS MBG dijo:


> A ver si lo que te he preparado te sirve, te pongo tres circuitos porque no
> entendia muy bien el funcionamiento del que tu realizaste.
> Seguramente y si no he entendido mal lo ultimo que has escrito, el que te
> servira sera el que he titulado como SECUENCIADOR CON TRANSISTOR COMUN,
> ...



muchas gracias por esos esquemas... 
muy copados..
yo hice el secuenciador con transistores antes del esquema que hoy utilizo i que acabo de probar y funciona muy bien.. pero no se cuanto durara,... bueno volviendo al esquema de secuenciador con transistores que vos me pones, yo lo hice pero no me daban las corrientes.. me quedaba corto.. asique busque una alternativa a ese i utilice el uln2803 como para obtener mass corriente... me hubiera gustado utilizar un op amp o algo asi mas copado como un comparador o que se yo.. pero no tengo una buena fuente de tension (mi proximo proyecto) i este lo hice con un transformador de celular que da de 80 a 120 mA i una tension de +/- 6V...
ademas la salida del 4017 da muy poca corriente.. asique por mas fuente que le ponga si no hago un paso posterior para levantar la corriente me quedo corto...

yo se que el uso que le doy al transistor es raro. pero cumple con su cometido.. voy a ver si pruebo uno de tus esquemas a ver que pasa.. como para comparar..

de nuevo.. muchas gracias por tu aporte.. vales miles de horas de busqueda y prueba..
abrazo


----------



## JESUS MBG (Dic 19, 2011)

Hola que tal, te traigo un nuevo esquema porque en la explicacion que te di
de utilizar el 4017 para que contara por ocho, probandolo me di cuenta de un
pequeño error, y es que si pretendes que todos los pasos tengan el mismo tiempo,
el reset debe atacarse con la salida 8 osea la patilla nº 9.
Y ya que me puse, se me ocurrio poner transistores en TOTEM-POLE por lo de las
corrientes que tu comentabas, lo que pasa que de esta forma hay que elegir
muy bien los transistores y resistencias de base a utilizar, y tener en cuenta
(si no quieres quemarlos) que cuando se conectan los de arriba (PNP) estan
entregando los 5V sin ninguna resistencia, y viceversa, cuando se conectan los de
abajo (NPN) absorven toda la corriente que pueda entrar por las salidas,
todo esto idealmente claro esta, pero hay que tenerlo en cuenta.
Ademas llevas razon, el 4017 no tiene la suficiente fuerza para estimular los
transistores (al menos con los transistores en TOTEM-POLE), cosa que me ha
decepcionado bastante, a lo mejor porque cuando yo he realizado montajes
con este integrado no he necesitado mucha potencia, porque normalmente
sus salidas iban a otros integrados mosfet logicos, y aunque conozco bien
sus caracteristicas, en esto me habia engañado.
Nada, ya no te doy mas ruido, un saludo, a disfrutar y ¡FELICES FIESTAS!


----------



## sonrie69 (Dic 19, 2011)

JESUS MBG dijo:


> Hola que tal, te traigo un nuevo esquema porque en la explicacion que te di
> de utilizar el 4017 para que contara por ocho, probandolo me di cuenta de un
> pequeño error, y es que si pretendes que todos los pasos tengan el mismo tiempo,
> el reset debe atacarse con la salida 8 osea la patilla nº 9.
> ...



hola JESUS MBG-... muchas gracias por el esquema i felices fiestas para vos tambine...

estuve simulando uno de los esquemas que me mandaste la otra vez... ese con los transistores.. va, con uno solo .. y vi que andaba muy bien en el simulador. cosa que antes no habia conseguido asi.. supongo el el simulador reconoce la potencia que sale del 4017 , por eso antes me limitaba el voltaje entregado, pero ahora no lo hace... el esquema que yo habia realizado funciona.. pero esta semana voy a probar el de los transistores que me pasaste vos antes, i voy a tratar de conectarle tambien leds para que marquen cada paso... desp de la prueba te comento como me fue..
igual desde ya te digo que muchas gracias por la leccion que me diste..
abrazo..


----------



## JESUS MBG (Dic 19, 2011)

Yo le puse leds para probarlo en el simulador CIRCUIT WIZARD e iba bien,
con el MULTISIM no lo he probado, tu ya haces las pruebas y los cambios
pertinentes, saludos y hasta luego.


----------



## sonrie69 (Feb 8, 2012)

hola que tal ?
estoy en un dilema con un circuito que comenze hace un tiempo.
se trata de un sequencer para sintetizadores que tiene cv i trigger.
el cv controla la nota con un rango de 0 a 5v y el trigger hace que se "dispare" la nota.
el trigger funciona de esta manera: cdo esta en 5v, esta OFF i cuando esta en 0v esta en ON y la nota se dispara.
el sequencer esta hecho con un 4017 regulado con un 555.
lo que yo busco es que ese trigger pueda ser cortado antes de que el 4017 cambie de estado.
con cada ciclo del 555 cambia de salida el 4017, la salida elegida queda en 5v hasta que cambia, dejando mi trigger a 0v.. lo que yo quiero es que ese trigger suba a 5v antes que el 4017 cambie a 0v..
no se si se entiende..
hice un dibujo sobre lo que busco... 
en el posteo anterior esta este esquema que es el uso :

Ver el archivo adjunto 64337

el cual me lo dio el usuario JESUS MBG , al cual le estoy muy agradecido..

recien jugando con el proteus llegue a este esquema.(archivo adjunto de proteus).. el problema que tengo es que cuando trato de cambiar el valor del capacitor para una caida mas lenta me da error el proteus...
me gustaria saber si hay se le puede poner como un capacitor variable o debo poner distintos capacitores para obtener distintas caidas... 

si a alguien se le ocurre otra cosa... bienvenido sea...

el arreglo con el capacitor funciona pero solo con el tiempo para el cual es seteado.. yo hice 2 arreglos con capacitores que se alternan asi le dan tiempo a la descarga.. pero si aumento el tiempo del clock (555) no le da el tiempo para descargarse...

estaria bueno encontrar alguna forma en digital... con la cual medir la amplitud i de ahi arreglar el estado de la salida del trigger... 

saludos...


----------



## avivaandres (Oct 30, 2014)

hola buenas noches:

quisiera saber si alguien conoce un circuito integrado que realice la misma funcion que el 4017 pero que me estregue mayor corriente ya que el 4017 solo me entrega 6.5 mA, y pues la idea es no utilizar amplificadores...muchas gracias por su atencion .. bendiciones


----------



## fdesergio (Oct 30, 2014)

avivaandres dijo:


> hola buenas noches:
> 
> quisiera saber si alguien conoce un circuito integrado que realice la misma funcion que el 4017 pero que me estregue mayor corriente ya que el 4017 solo me entrega 6.5 mA, y pues la idea es no utilizar amplificadores...muchas gracias por su atencion .. bendiciones


un simple transistor te hace llegar casi hasta 800mA  mmmm


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 30, 2014)

No existe  , por lo que debe asociarse a un transistor . . .

https://www.google.com.ar/#q=array+de+transistores


----------



## avivaandres (Oct 30, 2014)

gracias por la respuesta pero mira que tengo un circuito en el cual le debo conectar a la salida del 4017 dos transisteres 2N2222, cuando le coloco uno (1) en el 4017 el transistor si me funciona pero al momento de conectarle 2 transistores en paralelo el voltaje se cae a 1Voltio y no me energiza ninguno de los dos transistores, por eso queria saber si existe uno que me entregue mayor corriente,  ya lo he intentado con un 2803 y funciona pero necesito armar un circuito lo mas economico posible... muchas gracias..bendiciones



gracias por la respuesta pero mira que tengo un circuito en el cual le debo conectar a la salida del 4017 dos transisteres 2N2222, cuando le coloco uno (1) en el 4017 el transistor si me funciona pero al momento de conectarle 2 transistores en paralelo el voltaje se cae a 1Voltio y no me energiza ninguno de los dos transistores, por eso queria saber si existe uno que me entregue mayor corriente, ya lo he intentado con un 2803 y funciona pero necesito armar un circuito lo mas economico posible... muchas gracias..bendiciones


----------



## fdesergio (Oct 30, 2014)

Talvez estas haciendo algo mal, y el esquema?? transistores en paralelo??? es que asi adivinando es imposible ayudar, es como dificil, por eso SUBE el esquema y vemos, chaooo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 30, 2014)

Sin diagrama no vamos a ninguna parte


----------

